# New pigeon:)



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm getting some Diamond Doves to add to my flock. Do you like them[/ATTACH]


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

YES!! They are so unique!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love them! I love the white little spots on their wings


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Me too! I chose something that looked exotic


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

eeer....... you don't have a flock


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

that is sooo cute


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

cool, but that is a dove not a pigeon!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a diamond dove


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I know that lol! Just a mistake thats all


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

OU Oh Diamond dove your my Diamond dove. My bad I think the song is Diamond Girl, lol
Nice looking Dove


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Callum Young said:


> I know that lol! Just a mistake thats all


Its your bird you can call him anything


----------

